# Brunch Today (Friday 2nd April)



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone up for it - need answers before 11.30....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Whats the venue Andy ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anywhere, I'm just up for a daft afternoon - so.....


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Damn would have joined you...it's just that I am out of the country at the moment...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Me also - not in UAE at present.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would have liked brunch in bed...


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

my my is that a subtle hint to Andy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

oh! said:


> my my is that a subtle hint to Andy


No, Andy's idea is lots of spirits and drinks flowing, and little bit of food. 

Some of us are working women. 6pm to 6am is no joke with these dang 1:45 min drive each way. I really would have liked brunch in bed... Instead I got cafeteria food for breakfast at 6:30 am and cafeteria dinner at 5:30pm.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Dang  you took the whole fun out of it...

and anyways I'm sure Andy's idea of Brunch in Bed will not involve any food...but then again neither will mine


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

oh! said:


> Dang  you took the whole fun out of it...
> 
> and anyways I'm sure Andy's idea of Brunch in Bed will not involve any food...but then again neither will mine


Your bad bad bad.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Your bad bad bad.


And you love us!


----------

